
The Lambda Papers - mr_tyzic
http://library.readscheme.org/page1.html?
======
brudgers
Links to the three unlinked papers:

 _Compiler Optimization Based on Viewing LAMBDA as RENAME + GOTO_

ftp://publications.ai.mit.edu/ai-publications/pdf/AITR-474.pdf

 _Debunking the "Expensive Procedure Call" Myth, or Procedure Call
Implementations Considered Harmful, or LAMBDA, the Ultimate GOTO_

[http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5753/AIM-443.p...](http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5753/AIM-443.pdf?sequence=2)

 _Design of a Lisp-based Processor_

[http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5731/AIM-514.p...](http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5731/AIM-514.pdf)

~~~
jdale27
Thanks! The main page (<http://readscheme.org/>) has a contact address for the
maintainer; maybe they'll add those links to the site if you let them know.

~~~
brudgers
...or result in a takedown. The links appeared on the first page of Google
searches for the title. And the ACM appears pretty committed to monetizing
articles in PDF format.

~~~
jdale27
I don't get it. Are you suggesting one can't link to a paper on a completely
legit MIT site, because a version of the paper was later published in an ACM
publication?

~~~
brudgers
No. I am stating that the copyright status of the files sitting at the end of
my links is unknown. They may be hosted legally with the rights holder's
permission. They may be hosted legally under fair use.

On the other hand, general access could exceed fair use - e.g. the hosted copy
was made for archival purposes of a licensee. Or the hosted file could simply
be an illegal copy. While hosting at MIT has some correlation with legitimacy
in this particular case, it in no way insures it.

Right now, the papers are there for anyone with a web connection. The risk of
breaking that far outweighs the benefits of fixing readscheme.

------
kenko
These papers (or those of them that I've read, anyway, mostly the earlier
ones) are really fantastic.

------
chnhnm
SICP now free online too (and has been for quite some time)...
<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html>

------
_sh
Previous discussion about the relative merit of these papers versus the
relative number of times a link to them floats about:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599306>

~~~
kenko
That's from nearly five years ago and consists of three comments.

